# Medical specialties



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know some words for medical specialties in Czech, it seems that in some cases you have the really Czech word and the other with Greek roots for example, as in *oční lékař* or *oftamolog*. The same seems to happen in *dětský lékař *or *pediatr*. 

In these cases, which one is more used? I imagine that in certificates, medical events, doctors tend to use the "greek" one... but people would say "_Syn je nemocný, potom vozím ho do dětského lékařů zítra_". 

And how to ask a doctor about his/her speacialty? _"Co je vaše specialita?_"

Děkuji vám předem

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

You would ask: "Jaká je vaše specializace?" (or odbornost but not specialita).

Your example sentence should read: Syn je nemocný, zítra ho odvezu k dětskému lékaři. In real life, however, people would probably say "... vezmu ho k doktorovi/doktorce."

There exists a technical term for every specialty and sometimes there is also a name of domestic origin. In the case of "ophthalmologist" there are three terms: oftalmolog (sounds technical), oční lékař (sounds formal) and očař (colloquial). I am afraid you'll have to learn this stuff on a case by case basis. Sometimes, the "Greek" word is used even in everyday speech (kardiolog, gynekolog), sometimes not. For instance, for some reason unknown to me people overwhelmingly prefer "ušař" over "otorinolaryngolog".


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> Zdar,
> 
> You would ask: "Jaká je vaše specializace?" (or odbornost but not specialita).
> 
> Your example sentence should read: Syn je nemocný, zítra ho odvezu k dětskému lékaři. In real life, however, people would probably say "... vezmu ho k doktorovi/doktorce."
> 
> There exists a technical term for every specialty and sometimes there is also a name of domestic origin. In the case of "ophthalmologist" there are three terms: oftalmolog (sounds technical), oční lékař (sounds formal) and očař (colloquial). I am afraid you'll have to learn this stuff on a case by case basis. Sometimes, the "Greek" word is used even in everyday speech (kardiolog, gynekolog), sometimes not. For instance, for some reason unknown to me people overwhelmingly prefer "ušař" over "otorhinolaryngolog".


 (a small typo)


----------



## winpoj

No typo.

Check this: http://www.clsjep.cz/nts/casop/foniatrie/foniatrie.asp


----------

